
A Visual Introduction to Machine Learning - tarikozket
http://www.r2d3.us/visual-intro-to-machine-learning-part-1/?lang=en
======
felixcq
Great post, if you haven't seen it yet. (though it's about 10 months old:
[https://twitter.com/tonyhschu/status/625710709922471936](https://twitter.com/tonyhschu/status/625710709922471936))

------
byamit
I got excited because I thought Part 2 had finally come out. Definitely a
great visualization for folks new to the area.

